# Fungeyes



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried these? I know a sucker is born everyday...

For some of you die hard shroomers do you maybe have a current pair of sunglasses you wear that seems to help thus giving this product some validity

Fungeyes


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok this is creepy, I just realized I was thinking I need a pair of sunglasses and this popped up on my Facebook feed


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The gut says snake oil. 👎 

Or, spend the money and get a new pair of cheap sunglasses that cost you $90 bucks.


I could be wrong. Maybe they're the greatest thing ever invented.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Has anyone tried these? I know a sucker is born everyday...
> 
> For some of you die hard shroomers do you maybe have a current pair of sunglasses you wear that seems to help thus giving this product some validity
> 
> Fungeyes


Don't know about the sunglasses but the mushroom hunting info is good.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe for whites but I chase Blacks most of the time. Not ready to spring for these but maybe try a pair of shooting
glasses this year as a test. Last year hit a spot late in the day that was back lit by the sun. Was like each mushroom had a little
light on inside. an outing of picking - not hunting they were so easy to find!!


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

I have a pair of these (meaning the lens materials or blue color) meant to aid finding your golf ball in the rough
I recall them being about 1/2 this price $25 - 30
and maybe 1/2 the quality 
google golf ball finder glasses

they did work!

I ordered a pair of these $90 to keep in my turkey bag


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheHighLIfe said:


> I have a pair of these (meaning the lens materials or blue color) meant to aid finding your golf ball in the rough
> I recall them being about 1/2 this price $25 - 30
> and maybe 1/2 the quality
> google golf ball finder glasses
> ...


Discount code


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Discount code
> 
> damn, just blew $18 - haha


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm sorry, cancel reorder...

I was searching out glasses that help you find your cellphone and one that helps find the remote and these popped up... Thought I'd post here didn't know someone was gonna order

Please do let us know how they work


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

will do

problem is that I haven't found one in 30 years, and that is when an employee took me to his honey hole

I have no eye for those things at all, don't know where to look

but if I wear them walking out of the woods when turkey hunting, I will have a better chance


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ok this is creepy, I just realized I was thinking I need a pair of sunglasses and this popped up on my Facebook feed


You got the Fauchi ouchie didn't ya?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

What I have on the subject.
Polaroid lenses are supposed to "highlight" the morel when you look for them. This came out about 40 or so years ago before the internet was publicly used.......


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

My son and late FIL is/was color 'blind'. We called it color confusion, but he and Pa could spot a shroom half way across the damn woods. I might find one or two, and they'd have a basket full. My son would point one out to me and I'd never see it. They could spot bright GREEN deer, too.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I bet a pair of those glasses would work good along with the mushroom call


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I seen an add for those mushroom glasses back in the '70s in the back of a comicbook. It was right below the X-ray vision glasses.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> What I have on the subject.
> Polaroid lenses are supposed to "highlight" the morel when you look for them. This came out about 40 or so years ago before the internet was publicly used.......


I read the Q&A they were asked if polarized, no, different color lens system...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

bobberbill said:


> My son and late FIL is/was color 'blind'. We called it color confusion, but he and Pa could spot a shroom half way across the damn woods. I might find one or two, and they'd have a basket full. My son would point one out to me and I'd never see it. They could spot bright GREEN deer, too.


My morel picking buddy is color blind. He is the last person in the world I want to go into a woods after he's been there, and he'll tell you that about me. So we teamed up. Been picking 30 years or more and of all the people not my family, he's shared spots more than anyone else ever, and he'd tell you that about me. Morel brothers, it's a loyalty stronger than family.

But this glasses thing, I don't get it. For me finding the morel is the easy part. It's finding the woods they grow in that is difficult. They don't always follow the rules, therefore there are no rules. Guidelines I prefer to call em.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> My morel picking buddy is color blind. He is the last person in the world I want to go into a woods after he's been there, and he'll tell you that about me. So we teamed up. Been picking 30 years or more and of all the people not my family, he's shared spots more than anyone else ever, and he'd tell you that about me. Morel brothers, it's a loyalty stronger than family.
> 
> But this glasses thing, I don't get it. For me finding the morel is the easy part. It's finding the woods they grow in that is difficult. They don't always follow the rules, therefore there are no rules. Guidelines I prefer to call em.


I've looked and looked in places that should have tons of morels and found one, two, or none at all. Other places, like a gravel parking lot or fire pit were producers. Go figure.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> I've looked and looked in places that should have tons of morels and found one, two, or none at all. Go figure.


Maybe you should try the glasses, maybe they are there your just not seeing them 💡


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Kind of sketchy that they don't have a phone number or an address listed. 
Even a few testimonials would be a good indication of sincerity.
I emailed them to ask about the details of their money back policy 
I'm curious - is it for life? 30 days? two days? 90 days? A year?
I'd be happier of they had a warranty of some sort as my credit card doubles the warranty and if there's any problem after the original warranty runs out, the CC just credits the money back to me.

We'll see what they say.


----------

